# Holiday Manicure Series



## jeanarick (Dec 5, 2012)

It's holiday time again!! Has everyone done their shopping yet. I am delighted to say that I am nearly done and almost everything is wrapped. All of the holiday decorations and cheer put me in the mood to start my series of Holiday Manicures. I just recently purchased a new glitter polish and couldn't wait to incorporate it in this series. It's The Family Jewels by Pure Ice. Very affordable polish I picked up at Wal Mart. It is a clear polish LOADED with finely milled gold glitter and diamond shaped gold holographic glitter. Stunning!! It would only take two coats of this to have a very opaque coverage of glitter. One coat of it over a colored polish would create a gorgeous effect. My only complaint would be that the polish is thick, but this is fairly normal with heavily glittered polish. For this manicure I paired it with Rich in Heart by Sinful Colors. I applied it heavily at the tips and more thinly going toward the cuticles. The final look was more than I had hoped for, so pretty. Hope you enjoy! I apologize that the pictures are not a better quality. I snapped them with my phone and just couldn't get them clear and non blurry. But overall you still get a good look at how well the colors worked together.


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 5, 2012)

This is the second manicure in my Holiday 2012 series. I wanted to create a look that would reflect a dark starry winter sky sparkling with stars and snowflakes. I like the way this manicure turned out but after it was done I felt like the snowflakes would have looked better in white instead of silver. Oh well, there's always next year! Here are the steps to acheive this manicure:





I started by painting my nails with two coats of Dark Navy by ELF





I used the Snowflake and the little stars on Bundle Monster Plate BM14





 I used Celeb City by Sally Hansen for the stamping. I placed stars on my thumb and pinky finger and snowflakes on all fingers except my pinky.





 I dabbed a bit of Stunning by Revlon onto my stamping plate and with a dotting tool I picked up bits of the chunkier glitter and placed it randomly around my nails





I cleaned up and applied my favorite top coat, Dries Instantly by Sally Hansen and Voila!! Shimmery Winter Nights!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 6, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh I am totally smitten by your snowflakes! What are great idea! I am definitely stealing this idea. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## madeupMegan (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the snowflakes!


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you girls!


----------



## Susan Wong (Dec 10, 2012)

Xmas nails -


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 10, 2012)

@Susan, Those are sooooooo gooooood!!!  Fantastic!


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my third Holiday Manicure:





Without Flash





With Flash

Products Used:

Revlon Top Speed Nail Polish - Golden

Sephora Nail Bling Stickers - Red Chip

Sally Hansen Dries Instantly Top Coat


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow. So many good manicures! I think my favorites are the gold one and the snowman one.


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool! I really like this! Very nice!



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's holiday time again!! Has everyone done their shopping yet. I am delighted to say that I am nearly done and almost everything is wrapped. All of the holiday decorations and cheer put me in the mood to start my series of Holiday Manicures. I just recently purchased a new glitter polish and couldn't wait to incorporate it in this series. It's The Family Jewels by Pure Ice. Very affordable polish I picked up at Wal Mart. It is a clear polish LOADED with finely milled gold glitter and diamond shaped gold holographic glitter. Stunning!! It would only take two coats of this to have a very opaque coverage of glitter. One coat of it over a colored polish would create a gorgeous effect. My only complaint would be that the polish is thick, but this is fairly normal with heavily glittered polish. For this manicure I paired it with Rich in Heart by Sinful Colors. I applied it heavily at the tips and more thinly going toward the cuticles. The final look was more than I had hoped for, so pretty. Hope you enjoy! I apologize that the pictures are not a better quality. I snapped them with my phone and just couldn't get them clear and non blurry. But overall you still get a good look at how well the colors worked together.


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the one in the middle! I love pastels!



> Originally Posted by *Susan Wong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Xmas nails -


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 13, 2012)

Teal has become a new modern holiday color. I've been seeing it pop up more and more in holiday decorations, makeup and nail art. It took me a while to figure out how to incorporate it in a manicure that it would be the feature color but still have a holiday feel to it. I paired it with silver, because everything looks festive with silver, sparkle and shine!! LOL I called this "tiny bubbles" because it made me think of a festive holiday cocktail. Hope you enjoy!

I started with a base coat of Sally Hansen Miracle Cure




and followed that with one coat of Celeb City



also by Sally Hansen in the Xtreme Wear line.
 





Next I applied one coat of Stunning



by Revlon for added sparkle.





With a medium sized dotting tool I applied random dots of Rise and Shine



by Sinful Colors and White On



by Sally Hansen to each nail.
 









On my thumb and ring finger I applied a smaller dot in the middle of each dot in the opposite color for a little added interest. I finished with one coat of Sally Hansen Dries Instantly



and cleaned excess polish from my cuticles. Super easy and oh so cute!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

Essie's no place like Chrome looks a bit like that, also LOVED LOVED LOVED this look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gorgeous &lt;3


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal has become a new modern holiday color. I've been seeing it pop up more and more in holiday decorations, makeup and nail art. It took me a while to figure out how to incorporate it in a manicure that it would be the feature color but still have a holiday feel to it. I paired it with silver, because everything looks festive with silver, sparkle and shine!! LOL I called this "tiny bubbles" because it made me think of a festive holiday cocktail. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> ...


OK I just made a squeeee noise that should not come out of a grown woman haha. This is so amazingly cute. I love anything blue or green and the double dots are such a great idea!


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 21, 2012)

This is the last of the Christmas themed manicures for this year.  Next up in the Holiday series will be a New Year's themed manicure.  Not sure what it will be yet.  Hoping some inspiration hits me before then!!  I called this manicure "Braided Christmas Ribbon".  I'm really please with how it turned out.  I have to say, my favorite Christmas colors are the good old traditional ones.  The only holiday decorations I buy are red, green, silver and gold.  It's not that I don't like the more modern colors, I'm just an old fashioned kind of girl!  Oh well!! lol  I at least get credit for doing some "non-traditional" manicures, right?  hahahaha  Anyway, here's the last Christmas Manicure of 2012!





Without Flash





With Flash

*Products Used:*
Revlon Top Speed Nail Polish - Golden
Sinful Colors Nail Polish - San Francisco (Green)
Sinful Colors Nail Polish - Sugar Sugar (Red)
Sally Hansen Dries Instantly Top Coatï»¿


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

that's cute, I like it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 21, 2012)

I love the ribbon look!


----------



## leah970 (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful! I have to ask, do you do these on yourself?

And if so, I really admire how beautiful they all turn out.

I couldnt do that good on myself, I use nail stickers, the painting

I am too shaky to make such fine lines!

You have great co-ordination! A true nail artist!


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you ladies! @leah970 I do my own nail art and painting. I do occasionally use stickers and my stamping plates. I often draw inspiration from other artists work and I'm definately better on my left hand (which is why its always pictured) than I am on my right as I am right handed. So happy you liked the series!


----------



## leah970 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you ladies!
> 
> @leah970 I do my own nail art and painting. I do occasionally use stickers and my stamping plates. I often draw inspiration from other artists work and I'm definately better on my left hand (which is why its always pictured) than I am on my right as I am right handed. So happy you liked the series!


 You are truly gifted! you got the touch! Merry Christmas!Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! This really is the last installment in my Christmas themed manicures.Â lol Its pretty simple but really stunning.Â  Everything Christmas nails should be, red and full of sparkle!Â  I wished the pictures captured how truly sparkly they are.Â  Thanks for reading and I hope you have a very Merry Christmas!! Products Used: Sally Hansen Miracle Cure as base coat Sinful Colors - Sugar Sugar Revlon - Stunning Sally Hansen Dries Instantly Top Coat


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 28, 2012)

"Star Spangled New Year" Manicure.  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend and a very Happy New Year!!!!  Wishing you all many blessings and much joy in the coming year!





With Flash





Without Flash

Products Used:

Pure Ice Nail Polish - Don't You Wish

ELF Nail Polish - Dark Navy

Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Celeb City

Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Rockstar Pink

Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Black Out

Bundle Monster Plate #BM21

Konad Stamping Syster

Sally Hansen Dries Instantly Top Coat


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Star Spangled New Year" Manicure.  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend and a very Happy New Year!!!!  Wishing you all many blessings and much joy in the coming year!
> 
> ...


*squeeeeeeee* Love this too! The purple and the stars are so so cute!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 29, 2012)

> "Star Spangled New Year" Manicure.Â  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend and a very Happy New Year!!!!Â  Wishing you all many blessings and much joy in the coming year!
> 
> With Flash
> 
> Without Flash Products Used: Pure Ice Nail Polish - Don't You Wish ELF Nail Polish - Dark Navy Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Celeb City Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Rockstar Pink Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Black Out Bundle Monster Plate #BM21 Konad Stamping Syster Sally Hansen Dries Instantly Top Coat


 Oh my, those are awesome! They look like some fun party nails!


----------

